# Funniest Horse Contest +Prize



## ArticMyst

I am offering a Horsehair Bracelet for a prize to first place. The winner will be able to choose to either use their horses tail, or hair that I have on hand. The bracelet will be a single strand with beads. You can see examples on my site by going to Photo Gallery and then Single Strand With Beads. 

*My Site:* 

http://theclassyequine.com


The contest is limited to one entry per person, and the Subject is Funniest Horse/ Pony/ Mule/ Donkey. 

The contest will be judged on April 17, by me, and 2 other judges. 

Have Fun!!!

~Deserae


----------



## mell

heres my entry


----------



## Equuestriaan

Here's mine! I'm just playing for fun so if I do end up winning, the prize can go to second place.


----------



## xx chico

I thought he was a goner for sure!!


----------



## carriedenaee

Here is brandy shakin her head


----------



## happygoose123

this is banjo, he looks like he has just seen something completly shocking!!! lol!!!


----------



## CloudsMystique




----------



## LeahKathleen

I can't ever catch my horses with my camera when they're making faces. Though Daisy has the longest tongue of any horse I've ever met, and every time she gets cookies, she licks her lips for 10 minutes... and I never have my camera. -.-

Great contest, wish I could enter. :]


----------



## trashcore

I'm not really entering, but I wanted to share this funny (obviously edited) picture!
My boyfriend made it for me as a joke. ^-^










 I call my horse Guru - The Great Milenko. An ICP reference. (ICP being a band I love)

This was the original Great Milenko picture.









And the original Guru Picture.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











 I LOVE MY BOYFRIEND! HAHAH


----------



## ArticMyst

haha.....lol those are great!!!!


----------



## jaredmtucker

It said my message must at least contain six characters. I figured this was sufficient.


----------



## boxer

*Trouble*

I like this one, it is the mini donkey trouble from The Saddle Club t.v. series when they appeared at Equitana in Melbourne last year. very cute and quite funny. cloud mystique has my favourite photo so far but I'm not a judge.


----------



## moomoo

Here is my entry


----------



## morganshow11

Smile clippy!!!


----------



## morganshow11

Oooopppps wrong pic! ^^^^^
here is the right one


----------



## 3neighs

Here's my entry:


----------



## LeahKathleen

HA HA 3neighs, that's too cute.


----------



## onetoomany

She couldn't have rolled in the nice dry arena or anything...


----------



## NewHeart

Best Friends!


----------



## Equuestriaan

These pictures really made my day. SO cute!


----------



## Flojo

He is a little to relaxed with his tongue stuck out :lol:


----------



## 3neighs

LeahKathleen said:


> HA HA 3neighs, that's too cute.


Thanks! She's such a goof. :lol:


----------



## jagman6201

I'm only entering the first image, but I love the other two so I thought I'd share for kicks'n'giggles! Haha!

Jag - "MOM! She's go my tongue... Stop taking stupid pictures and get over here and make her le'gooooooo!"

LOL!


----------



## HorseLover123

I dont have a picture because the horse who did this funny thing died  but if you tickled her stomach she would whinny as if she was laughing!


----------



## ArticMyst

Well, you all have some very funny horses!!! lol

Thank You fore entering, I will have winners posted later. 

The contest is officially over!!

~Deserae


----------



## boxer

ok then who is the winner???


----------



## Starynight5

Aww. Those are so cute!


----------



## ArticMyst

Sorry I should have specified when later.

I have to wait for the other 2 judges to get there votes in. 

they should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## ArticMyst

First off, Thank you all for entering, you made it a very tough decision for the judges!!!

*Funniest Horse Contest:

1st place goes to.............Clouds Mystique

*2nd Place goes to...............moomoo

3rd Place goes to................ScotchMegafleet


Honorable Mention..............Equuestriaan.........I have to say that I adore this picture and would have awarded it a place if you had entered......very cute.


----------



## Equuestriaan

Omg, thanks so much! Congrats to the winnerss. xD


----------



## Trissacar

can you do this contest again???


----------



## moomoo

Yay  2nd place 

Congrats to *Clouds Mystique *


----------

